# Troubleshooting 32SA missing coverage close in



## penright (Apr 6, 2020)

At the start of the year had a busted rotor and replace it with a 32SA. Adjusted the arc and throw. We had a lot of rain at the start of the year, but the last couple of months has been really dry. I noticed the area around this sprinkler was not doing so well. The other morning leave for work after they had run, the grass was dry. So that night, when I got home from work I ran the system and notice the throw was about the right distance (24ft)., it looked like a jet. There was not any disturbance causing water to fall close in (6" to 5'). I was watching some tuning videos and the water has kind of a flat on the vertical causing it to fall short so to speak. My jet is more round if any of this makes sense. 
I can not say for sure if it was this way from when I installed, be new I did not pay that close attention or do any kind of catch test. Do I have a bad or wrong nozzle? Could it be not adjusted right? I would think the total throw would be off. Any thoughts on troubleshooting the close-in coverage issue?


----------



## mjc440 (Dec 27, 2020)

Did you try reducing the throw by rotating the screw by the nozzle clockwise (down)?


----------



## penright (Apr 6, 2020)

mjc440 said:


> Did you try reducing the throw by rotating the screw by the nozzle clockwise (down)?


Not yet, I hope to have time this Sat. 
I just shut down the sprinklers for the winter. Looks like we are getting rain next week and my sewer is averaged over Oct-Feb.
I have been doing searching and I ran across a video adjusting the throw and it talked about cheap nozzles depending on the screw for scattering. I bet that is what it is.

This Sat I was hoping to pull that up and look at it. 
Also, I have been looking for my valves all summer. I started digging following the wires and after about 20-30 feet, there got to be a better way. I bought a wire sniffer and it seems to follow my power wires to the shop. Anyway, I took a lot of photos of them trenching, but when they finished, I was at work and did not see where they put the valves. I was going throng them and one that I took after they had covered the trenches, I saw a small amount of green. Sure enough, that was along the pipe I was following with the wire. There were two Valves there and it was getting dark so I wanted to see how the wire leaves that box. I have two more valves to find. I may post those pictures and see if anyone can help me guess where the installers might have put them, but that is for another thread. 

I will let you know what I find out after I look at the adjustment screw.


----------



## penright (Apr 6, 2020)

@mjc440 that was it. 
The arc is a 1/4 turn and needed to be opened up a touch. When I did, it started going too far to the right and not enough to the left. I need to spin it to the left. Do you have to spin the whole body?


----------



## mjc440 (Dec 27, 2020)

Sorry I missed this. I think with that model you unscrew the top, pull out the body, rotate it and replace. Screw the top back on and it should work.


----------



## penright (Apr 6, 2020)

mjc440 said:


> Sorry I missed this. I think with that model you unscrew the top, pull out the body, rotate it and replace. Screw the top back on and it should work.


Thanks for the info. I was getting ready to shut the water off for winter. My wife planted some mums and was still running the flower bed zone giving them a drink. The grass here is really close to going dormant.

I have a lot of plans for the spring, the thought is doing it early enough that the scares will heal once the grass gets going. That spot is high compared to the street and driveway. I was going to try to peel back the turf and lower the grade. That will be a great time to repair that area. I have marked your post on the calendar so I can find it when the time comes. 

Thanks again.


----------

